# cockatiels refuse to stay on finger to be put back into cage



## Manju Bates (Mar 31, 2014)

I have 2 male cockatiels, brothers, 4 months old, Madhu and Bambino.(I had them since they are babies. They were fed by their father, which was not tamable and I gave him away). They are tame enough to step up, or fly on my finger, when I call them (only with an offer of millet spray in hand). 
Here is my problem: they step up readily when I offer them to come out of the cage. When I want to get them back in, they either run off to the other side of the play gym or fly back to the play gym when I walk with them towards the cage.They choose the timing! (I have to go to work!)Twice now I had to leave the house leaving them out of the cage and unsave. 
I tried letting them out before breakfast, then train a little with the millet spray and then try to get them back in after 2 hours when they are very hungry for breakfast. Again, they choose the timing. I have to admit I like to be the boss, so I can let them out 3 times a day for a couple of hours, without worrying how to get them back in.
The cage has seeds and water which is the only reason that they surrender.
How can I get them to stay on my finger until they are in the cage? Or, am I asking to much? They seem to sense it, when I come near the play gym. (sometimes I come to talk or train them)
Also, I like them to be more affectionate, but they prefer to fly off my finger to the play gym and be by themselves. Only when they are hungry can I get them to stay with me, eating seeds from my hand.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, Manju.

This is just to let you know you are not alone in having this problem. 

I have a 7 month old tiel who is the same way. If I take all the food away first thing in the morning, I usually can get three of my four birds to go back into the cage when I put it back in. But, the 7 month old always delays and delays. Sometimes she just won't go in, and I cannot catch her. It's frustrating. Lets see what others suggest.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, having a strict routine may help in the long run. As for the stubbornness... treats and food are the only non-invasive ways that I know of.

Here is a link with some ideas. This link may prove useful, but I am not an expert in any way and I can't attest to how effective it is.

http://bestinflock.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/how-to-get-a-parrot-to-go-back-inside-his-cage/

If you're willing to take the time, it sounds like target training can help. Using a treat that they ONLY get when they go back in the cage is another idea that I read. If it were me, I would not let them out during times that I knew I might not have time to get them back in until they were trained to go home better. I know that sounds harsh to cut down on their outside time, but I would feel better knowing my baby was safe. I'm sorry that I could not be more help. Hopefully someone has some outside-of-the-box ideas. Keep us posted?


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've made sure Sammie thinks of his cage as his safe place and his home, he comes out every evening for a play but always goes back on his own well before I need him to, if I was to need him back immediately and I couldn't get him to step up then he'd most likely fly back there on his own after being spooked by the finger chasing him 

Make their cage the best place to be, play stand should be fun but only temporary, the cage is where it's at, try not to be invasive in their cage, don't "take them out" just open the door and let them come out when they want to, on their terms 

Good luck though, birdies can be really suborn


----------



## SteevieRae (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the same issue with my tiel. Luckily Pixel will let me put my other hand around his wings enough for him to go back to his cage. It wasn't always like that.

I had to start out leaving the cage door open. Pixel still fly's away but after a few times I can get him back into the cage.. its a little irritating.

I usually show him the millet, show him I'm placing it in the back of the cage. and he goes right to it.. Maybe that might help for you? Or use some other treat that is his favorite.

just keep at it, hopefully they will begin to realize who is the boss


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam didn't like going back in her cage until they got the one they're in now she prefers to be in it haha! I leave them to it most of the time

Blizz is a pain sometimes but he prefers being put in when Sam is already in


----------

